# 93975 vs 93976



## RADCODER (May 23, 2007)

Ok the question of the day here...What is the difference between 93975(complete) and 93976(limited)? Someone please help, I am having a major coding problem here. Thanks so much!


----------



## kevbshields (May 23, 2007)

Based on my understanding of the codes complete=bilateral study.  Limited=unilateral or otherwise limited.

For this set of codes, generally it is considered complete if bilateral and limited for uni. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## RADCODER (May 25, 2007)

Sounds simple enough. Thank you very much!


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 29, 2007)

93975 involves examining both the arterial inflow and venous outflow of an organ.  It is not necessary that all organs are examined.  93975 can be coded if only one organ such as the liver is studied, if it is studied in full.  For paired organs, both should be studied for complete.  93976 would be coded if only arterial inflow or only venous outflow is studied, or only 1 of paired organs (1 kidney) CPT says that it should include spectral and/or color doppler.  ACR says that correct use of the codes requires BOTH spectral and color doppler. 
(see the ACR US User's Guide.)


----------

